# llandudno overnight parking



## havingfun

hi,

i,ve read that you can park overnight at the carpark on gladdough avenue for 50p. 6pm till 9am,has anybody stayed there,and is it okay,want to go to chick castle then into llandudno for a meal,and drive back monday morning.

thanks,mags


----------



## paulmold

I presume you mean Gloddaeth Street/Avenue. Went passed it last Sunday and it looked as if it was no longer used. It certainly is not listed on the Council Car Park website...

http://www.conwy.gov.uk/doc.asp?cat=5360&doc=20716&Language=1

There are car parks that allow parking overnight for 50p but I'm pretty sure they state 'no sleeping in vehicles'. Llandudno has never been very welcoming for motorhomes or caravanners, you won't find any campsites in the town despite being a tourist area.


----------



## 113016

If you go to the other side of the estuary to Conway Marina you can overnight at the far end of the dead end rd which leads to the car park and boat launch slip. We often overnight here and also in the slipway car park, however in the car park there are no overnight camping signs, but nobody bothers you at all.
Council vans come and go, having their tea breaks but never say a word. Locals say it is OK.
If you decide to go here, turn of the A55 and head for the Marina, and when you come to some houses there will be a mini roundabout. take 1st exit and go past golf club on your left and the parking area is at the end of this road. The road has street lights and is safe to overnight and there is a pub by the marina which provides meals. Alternatively, the car park is very quiet and dark, but we have never had any problems here.
There is also a car park in Conway town, just below the castle and it has 5 dedicated M/H parking bays. The sign says no overnighting but we have spoken to people who have stayed without problem.
Have fun


----------



## pippin

I feel ashamed of my country.

"Croeso i Gymru"? 

"Welcome to Wales"?

I am surprised that the road signs at the border don't have 

"Except motorhomes" underneath.

We go to Llandudno fairly often (to the hospital alas) and afterwards do some shopping.

We park in that one on Rhoddfa Gloddaeth Avenue which is usually fairly empty.

The OP stated that after visiting (presumably) Chirk Castle they wanted to have a meal out in Llandudno (a bit of a hike along the A5!).

So that is about fifty quid of business lost for a restaurant.

Can you imagine that attitude in a French town?

Why no sleeping overnight in an empty carpark that isn't even overlooked by houses?

OP - write to the council and tell them of their loss!

PS The exception to the rule is Powys that allows one night in seven overnighting.


----------



## havingfun

hi,


thanks for your replies, trying to plan a weekend of interest, for son and spanish partener, she always finds somewhere different to go when we stay with them, so thought chester satday, night at roodeo car park,sunday morning chick castle, drive over hills to llandudno, nice meal, stay the night, walk on front morning,then back to manchester for plane in evening.

thanks mags


----------



## 113016

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> thanks for your replies, trying to plan a weekend of interest, for son and spanish partener, she always finds somewhere different to go when we stay with them, so thought chester satday, night at roodeo car park,sunday morning chick castle, drive over hills to llandudno, nice meal, stay the night, walk on front morning,then back to manchester for plane in evening.
> 
> thanks mags


I think, I would go for car park below Conway castle as there would be a choice of restaurants within a few minutes walk.
I would have no hesitation in parking there myself!


----------



## damar1

We went to wales about a month ago for 2 weeks found the car parks in wales very unfriendly all said no over night parking. so we could not spend our money the towns. But went on to Angelsy for a week and wild camped the whole week a very nice place, great to wake up by the sea every morning.


----------



## Glandwr

damar1 said:


> We went to wales about a month ago for 2 weeks found the car parks in wales very unfriendly all said no over night parking. so we could not spend our money the towns. But went on to Angelsy for a week and wild camped the whole week a very nice place, great to wake up by the sea every morning.


Every town carpark in Powys, that virtually covers the whole of Mid - Wales, has signs that say Motorhomes can stay free overnight for one night every seven days 

Dick


----------



## mollmagee

Glandwr said:


> damar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went to wales about a month ago for 2 weeks found the car parks in wales very unfriendly all said no over night parking. so we could not spend our money the towns. But went on to Angelsy for a week and wild camped the whole week a very nice place, great to wake up by the sea every morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Every town carpark in Powys, that virtually covers the whole of Mid - Wales, has signs that say Motorhomes can stay free overnight for one night every seven days
> 
> Dick
Click to expand...

i think this is a job for andy strangeway/ lol :roll:


----------



## Mike0753

Hi Mags
I live just outside Llandudno. I can confirm that the car park in Gloddaeth Avenue does not allow people to sleep overnight. I checked it out last week. Llandudno is particularly unfriendly to motorhomers. There are also sign all along the promenade which specifically state no caravans or motorcaravans are allowed to park after 9pm. Parts of the promenade between Craig y don and Craigside do not have any properties overlooking so the only reason it can be is the local Hoteliers and B+B,s dont like it and have pressurised Conwy council. The local hoteliers do have a lot of clout in the town. I have,nt looked at the car park behind the Castle in Conwy but I have seen several posts on here where people have used this car park before. I have also seen many motorhomers parked overnight along the promenade between Colwyn bay and Old Colwyn. Conwy and Colwyn Bay are both several miles from Llandudno so may not be much help to you. 
Hope you can sort something out.
Mike Evans


----------



## Bazbro

Just to 'bump' this subject and draw people's attention to the great work being carried out by Andy Strangeway, here...
http://andystrangewayovernightparkingcampaigner.wordpress.com/

He needs support, folks.


----------



## 747

Bazbro said:


> Just to 'bump' this subject and draw people's attention to the great work being carried out by Andy Strangeway, here...
> http://andystrangewayovernightparkingcampaigner.wordpress.com/
> 
> He needs support, folks.


Don't upset him whatever you do. 8O

He threatened Legal action against the wildcamping forum when some members disagreed with him. I cannot use a link because the Admin had to remove every trace of him (even his name comes up as ****.

Personally, I do not trust him over his comments on wildcamping. If you donate money, it could end up financing legal action against other motorhomers. This came about when (in a very high handed manner) he intended targeting the island of Mull. There is no problem whatsoever there but would have been if he riled the Council. :roll:

Take him with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Jezport

Personally I would have been extremely upset if the members on WC had a go at me in the way they did to Andy. Their accusations were without any evidence. 
Do our think that they would have removed the thread if the accusations were not libellous? He seems to be putting a lot of time into campaigning for a number of things and I am waiting to see how was he goes before I accuse him of doing any good or bad.


----------



## Jezport

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> thanks for your replies, trying to plan a weekend of interest, for son and spanish partener, she always finds somewhere different to go when we stay with them, so thought chester satday, night at roodeo car park,sunday morning chick castle, drive over hills to llandudno, nice meal, stay the night, walk on front morning,then back to manchester for plane in evening.
> 
> thanks mags


Hope you are going to take them to St Annes. They have overnight motorhome parking in the swimming pool car park. Its almost local for you, and there are good restaurants.

Why not support a council that welcomes motorhomes?


----------



## Glandwr

Every council car park in Powys (it accounts for most of mid Wales) encourages over night parking for 1 in any 7 nights, free after 6pm, meters on some before then.

Dick

oops just realised that this is an old thread that I already contributed that to.


----------



## HermanHymer

Jezport said:


> havingfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> thanks for your replies, trying to plan a weekend of interest, for son and spanish partener, she always finds somewhere different to go when we stay with them, so thought chester satday, night at roodeo car park,sunday morning chick castle, drive over hills to llandudno, nice meal, stay the night, walk on front morning,then back to manchester for plane in evening.
> 
> thanks mags
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are going to take them to St Annes. They have overnight motorhome parking in the swimming pool car park. Its almost local for you, and there are good restaurants.
> 
> Why not support a council that welcomes motorhomes?
Click to expand...

Hi Jezport could you please give co-ordinates/directions?

Thank you!


----------



## Jezport

HermanHymer said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havingfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> thanks for your replies, trying to plan a weekend of interest, for son and spanish partener, she always finds somewhere different to go when we stay with them, so thought chester satday, night at roodeo car park,sunday morning chick castle, drive over hills to llandudno, nice meal, stay the night, walk on front morning,then back to manchester for plane in evening.
> 
> thanks mags
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are going to take them to St Annes. They have overnight motorhome parking in the swimming pool car park. Its almost local for you, and there are good restaurants.
> 
> Why not support a council that welcomes motorhomes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jezport could you please give co-ordinates/directions?
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

FY8 1LS is the post code nearest.
There is a cinema, carvery and the beach within a couple of paces, the cinema is a small independent and prices are very low.

The carpark is located behind the cinema building and just off the beach. Being on the West coast you can see the sun set over the sand/sea. It is very quiet there with no road noise. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rapide561

*St Annes*

The aire at St Annes is in a good location in my view. I recently asked Fylde Borough Council their thoughts on the scheme and they kindly replied on my blog - see here

North Wales Coast - I have seen motorhomes on the beach area at Llanddulas, a few miles east of Llandudno. There is a sign for no overnighting but people did. Beware though, there are other activities going on!

Russell


----------



## angelaa

Last time we went to Conwy the road by the marina that goes to the car park had ' no overnight parking ' on. We spoke to the council man there and he said they never used to mind, but a couple of years ago a tag axle motorhome towing a car, stayed for 2 weeks. It got peoples back up. The few ruining it for everybody else.


----------



## HermanHymer

pippin said:


> I feel ashamed of my country.
> 
> "Croeso i Gymru"?
> 
> "Welcome to Wales"?
> 
> I am surprised that the road signs at the border don't have
> 
> "Except motorhomes" underneath.
> 
> We go to Llandudno fairly often (to the hospital alas) and afterwards do some shopping.
> 
> We park in that one on Rhoddfa Gloddaeth Avenue which is usually fairly empty.
> 
> The OP stated that after visiting (presumably) Chirk Castle they wanted to have a meal out in Llandudno (a bit of a hike along the A5!).
> 
> So that is about fifty quid of business lost for a restaurant.
> 
> Can you imagine that attitude in a French town?
> 
> Why no sleeping overnight in an empty carpark that isn't even overlooked by houses?
> 
> OP - write to the council and tell them of their loss!
> 
> PS The exception to the rule is Powys that allows one night in seven overnighting.


The people more than make up for the "corporate" attitude... even the cheeky ones!


----------

